# Masonite Colorlok Siding



## Okaynow123 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello, 

I have a 22 year old home in Virginia which was built using Masonite's Colorlok Siding, which has not needed painting thus far. The last course of siding and a skirt underneath need replacement now, and since Colorlok is not being manufactured, Hardiplank seems to be the option for the last two courses.

I would appreciate tips for: 
1. Exterior Paint job preparation, given the siding
2. Would you prime the Colorlok or use a paint with primer?
2. Best three exterior paints for the job you would recommend (manufacturer and specific type of paint please)

Since I will hire a contractor, I want to get this done right. 

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Masonite is one of the worst substrates for a house. You are lucky that it has held up so far. Once that stuff starts to peel, it begins to crumble like the cardboard that it is. If it's already painted and there is no peeling, you don't need any primer. If there are area that are peeling, you must prime with an oil/alkyd based primer. Some masonite siding will leach oils into the primer if you use a latex, so, to be on the safe side, it's best to use an oil.

Topcoat with a quality paintstore paint. I use SuperPaint Satin latex from Sherwin-Williams. Others on here have success with Benjamin Moore paints. Your contractor will be able to guide you on paint selection especially since he should be familiar with other houses like yours in your area.


----------



## Okaynow123 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Painting Masonite Colorlok Siding*



Gymschu said:


> Masonite is one of the worst substrates for a house. You are lucky that it has held up so far. Once that stuff starts to peel, it begins to crumble like the cardboard that it is. If it's already painted and there is no peeling, you don't need any primer. If there are area that are peeling, you must prime with an oil/alkyd based primer. Some masonite siding will leach oils into the primer if you use a latex, so, to be on the safe side, it's best to use an oil.
> 
> Topcoat with a quality paintstore paint. I use SuperPaint Satin latex from Sherwin-Williams. Others on here have success with Benjamin Moore paints. Your contractor will be able to guide you on paint selection especially since he should be familiar with other houses like yours in your area.


Thank you for taking time to respond on Labor Day! The painting contractor has dealt with the regular Masonite, but not the factory finished Colorlok that I have. I will be sure to follow your advice on the primer and a Sherwin Williams exterior paint. Thanks again!


----------



## vikings74 (Jun 26, 2020)

My house was built in 1979 with Cololok Siding and it is still on it and it looks great. Yes it fades but when you wash it, the color comes back. Then I painted it and it holds up well. Now I am finally replacing it with cedar siding. When I took down the Colorlok, the back side still looked brand new with no defects. I will keep the pieces to put on my garage. Colorlok is a great product. I don't know what others are saying but according to my proof, it did stand the test of time, Guaranteed!!!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

vikings74 said:


> My house was built in 1979 with Cololok Siding and it is still on it and it looks great. Yes it fades but when you wash it, the color comes back. Then I painted it and it holds up well. Now I am finally replacing it with cedar siding. When I took down the Colorlok, the back side still looked brand new with no defects. I will keep the pieces to put on my garage. Colorlok is a great product. I don't know what others are saying but according to my proof, it did stand the test of time, Guaranteed!!!


It seems to depend on when it was manufactured. Another example a 1890 house sided in 1974 with Masonite siding has been as good as it gets. We can blame the newer products on the movement ( _the hippies ) _:vs_laugh:that made nearly every product begin going to hell for quality.


----------



## RanK2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Gymschu said:


> Masonite is one of the worst substrates for a house. You are lucky that it has held up so far. Once that stuff starts to peel, it begins to crumble like the cardboard that it is. If it's already painted and there is no peeling, you don't need any primer. If there are area that are peeling, you must prime with an oil/alkyd based primer. Some masonite siding will leach oils into the primer if you use a latex, so, to be on the safe side, it's best to use an oil.
> 
> Topcoat with a quality paintstore paint. I use SuperPaint Satin latex from Sherwin-Williams. Others on here have success with Benjamin Moore paints. Your contractor will be able to guide you on paint selection especially since he should be familiar with other houses like yours in your area.


Agree totally, but will add: The Masonite is fine, but like many other materials, people neglect to paint it when it REALLY needs it (before it looks like it) and they turn to crap, You have to stay on top of it and make sure ANY cracks or beginning peels are taken care of immediately. 

As far as paint, sold it for years ..... IMO, ALL top shelf products are pretty much the same formula wise. Some are priced higher as to cover the cost of their advertising budgets. ....... But despite all the different brands, you are now down to about 3 companies, maybe 2, that make ALL the paints, or at least OWN all the others.


----------

